# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  New bluegrass fiddle tune jam along podcast

## Matt Hutchinson

Hi,

Hope it's OK for me to post this here (and apologies in advance if not). 

I've been really missing jamming over the past year, and backing tracks haven't quite filled the gap. Either they're too short (once or twice round the tune never feels long enough) or they're just backup (I need the tune to practice the chords too). But the real thing I miss is that back and forth thing where you take it in turns to play the tune or take a break and back each other up. 

So I started making my own tracks to jam along to and, after chatting to a few other pickers, realised they might be useful for others. So I'm releasing them as a free podcast.

Each tune will have three tracks, me (on guitar) playing:

four times through the tune (so you play backup)four times through the backup (so you play the tune)backup, followed by the tune - repeated four times (so you can jam along)

The first tune is Whiskey Before Breakfast in D at 75 bpm. There's more info at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/ or you can find he podcast on Apple Podcasts (and it's also on Spotify if that's where you get your podcasts).

Thanks,
Matt

----------

bbcee, 

Bren, 

Chris Cantergiani, 

Doug Brock, 

fishermike, 

Kenny, 

Kuno Wagner, 

Nathan Kellstadt, 

Neil Salyapongse, 

RFluke, 

Rosemary Philips, 

Sheila Lagrand, 

soliver, 

Willow20, 

Woyvel

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. I uploaded 3 more backing tracks today for Soldier’s Joy, ready for a bit of weekend picking time! Same links as above.

Thanks
Matt

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thanks Scott for the mention in the 'quick news' section on the cafe homepage!

----------


## Woyvel

Thanks so much for this!  These are good quality tracks to play along with.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thank you! I’m enjoying making them and using them myself but it’s great to hear they’re helpful. Thanks for trying them.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

So exciting to see the podcast featured in Bluegrass Today!

----------


## KevinM

Great, fun resource. Thank you for putting this out there!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Cheers Kevin, thanks for listening!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. I’ve added Red Haired Boy to the podcast if anyone fancies a new tune to jam to!

bluegrassjamalong.com

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hey. Ive added St Annes Reel to the podcast. Extra points this week if you can hear my neighbour mowing his lawn in the background  :Laughing: 

https://bluegrassjamalong.com/

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. 

I'm trying something different on the podcast this week.

It's based on something Bryan Sutton mentioned on the ArtistWorks course I'm on about stamina being the key thing for all of us when we're back in a jam/playing live situation. It gave me the idea to string a few tunes together into a mini-jam of sorts, so it's not just one tune. 

I've just uploaded Mini Jam #1 - Whiskey Before Breakfast, Soldier's Joy and Red Haired Boy. The whole thing is about 25 mins long - https://bluegrassjamalong.com

----------

Bill Findley

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. I’ve also added this week’s regular tune now, Blackberry Blossom https://bluegrassjamalong.com

----------


## DukeOfLizards

Hey Matt, thanks for putting the time into this! Just subbed through Apple. Looking forward to practicing with these.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thanks! I hope it’s useful

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. I’ve added Cherokee Shuffle to the podcast. Links to various platforms can be found at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

----------

bakerk

----------


## bakerk

Sure do appreciate these!! I've been looking forward to your new fiddle tune each week....recommending them as well.  Hope you are getting plenty of follows on this.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thank you! Really pleased you’re enjoying them! I’ve had downloads from 93 countries so far, which is slightly mind bending.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Morning everyone. Happy Friday! I’ve added Billy in the Lowground to the podcast. You’ll find links at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

----------


## withfoam

These are super great. Thanks so much for doing these!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hey! Thanks for checking them out and taking the time to say hi. So glad they’re useful

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

As I type this the podcast has just hit 5,000 downloads. Thanks to all of you who were responsible for some of those  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

This week's podcast tune is Roll In My Sweet Baby's Arms in G. 3 new tracks as always and you'll find links at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone.

This week on the podcast it’s Salt Creek. Links as always at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Another week, another tune! This week on the podcast we've got three backing tracks for Angeline the Baker - links to various platforms at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

Happy Friday!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. I've added another 'mini jam' to the podcast - Blackberry Blossom, Cherokee Shuffle and Billy In The Lowground (all at 75bpm) - links as usual at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

As I type this we're hovering on 99 countries we've had downloads from so far (I don't think I could even name that many countries!)

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

It's Arkansas Traveler this week - links as usual at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. No podcast this week Im afraid. Im on holiday with my family in an old stone cottage and Im struggling to get a dead enough sound in any of the rooms. Ive run out of pillows to use to muffle things!

Back next week, refreshed and with a little less 17th century slapback. Happy picking

----------


## addamr

Hi Matt,
Thanks for the Jam along Podcast. This is a super resource, and I am really enjoying it. The tracks are easy to play along with, and the chord charts are a great help also.
Adam

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thanks Adam. Glad you’re enjoying it!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. After a break last week there are now 3 new episodes on the podcast - Shove the Pig's Foot a Little Further Into the Fire. I'd be curious to know how many mandolin players play this one or whether it's more commonly a fiddlers' tune.

I love it (plus it was specially requested by my 8 year old son Fred, so I had to do it!).

As an added bonus you can hear next door's dog barking on the Jam Along episode. Might explain why I got carried away and recorded an extra set of backup on the Jam Along track, meaning it's 4 and a half times through in total.

Happy picking!

https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. This week's tune on the podcast is Bill Cheatham. 

I've done something a little different this week and added a fourth episode just of a performance of the tune. There's no chat, it's just 4 times through with me playing both tune and backup. I figured it might be useful for people to have a reference to listen to if they're getting to know a tune so they can get it in their heads.

If people use it I'll keep going and do this every week. If not...I won't! I'm also keen to know whether people are keen to try some of the tunes we've already done a little faster, e.g. 90 bpm. I'll keep adding new tunes either way but might also be fun to try some of the ones we've done a little quicker too.

Links etc at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

Happy picking!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## addamr

Hi Matt, Thanks for the podcast. Bill Cheatham is one I have been wanting to work on. I like the performance addition. I also like the idea of the 90bpm version.
Hope your doing well, and thanks.
Adam

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi Adam. Thanks so much for the feedback, that's really useful. Nice timing with this week's tune then - enjoy!

----------


## tree

+1 on 90bpm, especially on Cherokee Shuffle, Whiskey Before Breakfast, Soldiers Joy, Salt Creek, Bill Cheatham. Nice job on the podcast, it's cool to whip out my phone and play along with it!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Great, thanks - getting a few votes for 90bpm from various sources so I'll get cracking (and will start with one of your requests!)

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

I had fun chatting to Bradley Laird on his Grass Talk Radio podcast today about how Bluegrass Jamalong was born and why I chose to do it. Thanks Brad!

You can check the episode out here

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Quick update - the performance track proved really popular so I'm going to add one each week from now on and will release 4 episodes per week. I've also started going back and adding them to past episodes too.

----------


## bradlaird

> I had fun chatting to Bradley Laird on his Grass Talk Radio podcast today about how Bluegrass Jamalong was born and why I chose to do it. Thanks Brad!
> 
> You can check the episode out here


Matt,

The pleasure was mine! It is so interesting to me to explore how bluegrass has expanded to other corners of the globe. Thank you for doing the interview!

Brad

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thanks Brad!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. We're stepping things up a little on the podcast this week and playing Cherokee Shuffle at 85bpm. I'm going to keep adding tunes at 75bpm too but will re-visit some of the ones we've done at 85 too.

Links and chord sheets at - bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

Happy picking,
Matt

----------

addamr

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. In case any of you listen to the podcast on Spotify, you may notice it's gone. They've removed it because they think I'm trying to use a podcast to distribute music, which is against the rules. It happened since I started uploading the performance episodes, which don't have any talking in them, so hopefully they'll let me re-list if I either delete those or add a spoken segment to them. In the meantime, you can listen on other podcast platforms or here

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

I moved house last week and din't manage to get a podcast recorded but am up and running again now. This week's tune is Whiskey Before Breakfast at 85bpm, to continue the theme of picking up the pace a little.


No performance track I'm afraid as Spotify won't allow podcasts that are all music with no spoken content! Links to other platforms here

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Also, I've added a chord chart using the Nashville number system as well as the regular version, in case people find it useful

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Happy Friday everyone. It's Big Sciota on the podcast this week (at 75 bpm). Can't work out how it took me so long to get to this tune!

Links and chords at bluegrassjamalong.com

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. Having looked at downloads and site visits over the past few months, it seems people generally prefer new episodes earlier in the week rather than later. So, with that in mind I'm going to release new episodes every Tuesday from now on.

This week is Soldier's Joy in D at 85 bpm. Links and chord charts are on the site as always. I'll have a bonus 'mini-jam' episode later in the week and back next Tuesday with another set of episodes. 
Happy picking.

bluegrassjamalong.com

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. 

For those of you who don't use Apple podcasts (or Google, Stitcher etc) you can now access Bluegrass Jamalong tracks on Spotify.

I've added the first volume - 15 tracks at 75 bpm. I'll keep adding volumes as I go. Spotify's rules mean I have to release them as music rather than a podcast, so there's no chat...which some of you may think is a good thing!

To get new tracks as soon as they're out, the podcast is the way to go (plus I'm working on some exciting additional content...more to follow on that soon). But, it's good to have options!

Happy picking,
Matt

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Just a quick one - I've added a bonus episode this week - another 25 minute 'mini jam' featuring Big Sciota, Arkansas Traveler and Bill Cheatham (all at 75 bpm). Links and chords at bluegrassjamalong.com

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyoneThis week's podcast tune is St Anne's Reel at 85 bpm. Links and stuff at bluegrassjamalong.com 

Happy picking!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Another week, another tune. This one’s Red Haired Boy at 85 bpm bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Sticking with 85bpm on the pod this week. Gold Rush is the tune and its recorded on location in the house Im staying in in Donegal. 

There are 9 people, 3 dogs and a field full of donkeys here but I think I managed three reasonably clear takes ��

Links at https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

The view is pretty special!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

This week on the podcast it's Angeline the Baker at 85 bpm. Links/chords etc at bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast

I'm also starting to add interview episodes to the podcast. I'm recording the first tomorrow and have two more lined up for the coming weeks. I'm really excited! More on that soon

----------

Alan Lackey

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

This week we’ve got a listener request - Turkey in the Straw. Links and chord sheets in the usual place https://bluegrassjamalong.com/the-podcast/

----------


## Kenny

Thank you much, Matt for this series of podcasts. Although Ive played various instruments for decades Im an utter tyro on mandolin and the tuning in fifths is challenging my ability to adapt. In the next couple weeks Ill be starting to use this series to press my progress _forward_. Again, thank you.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Cheers Kenny. Hope it helps!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. I’ve started adding interviews to the podcast. First two are guitar players but I’ll be lining some up with mando players too. I interviewed Jake Eddy a couple of weeks ago and today’s episode is Marcel Ardans from Lessons With Marcel.

Hope you enjoy them.

----------


## Johnnymac511

Just want to say, love your podcasts. Really helping me with timing and rhythm. Especially like the "jam" ones. Can't find many backing tracks that mix both melody and rhythm together. Keep 'em coming!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thank you! Always happy to hear that. Glad they’re useful

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi again. We've got new tracks up now for Billy in the Lowground at 85 bpm

Seems incredible to have got to this point but it's the 100th episode of the podcast in a couple of weeks. I've got a really cool guest lined up to celebrate. More on that next week!

Cheers,
Matt

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Bill Cheatham at 85 bpm takes up to episode #99

I'm releasing a very special episode tomorrow to celebrate the 100th episode - it features a great interview with the one and only Bryan Sutton!

https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcas...g/id1556697198

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. The 100th episode of Bluegrass Jam Along, featuring a special interview with Bryan Sutton is now live on the podcast!

Hope you enjoy it! I’m lining up more interviews so if there’s anyone you’d like to hear an interview with, let me know and I’ll see what I can do!

----------

bbcee

----------


## starrbri

Just listened to this podcast.  Its a wonderful weekly motivator to refresh on some tunes, especially when jamming is difficult right now.

Also, I'm not sure what your profession is, but you interview style is very natural and insightful.  

Just became a Patreon, hope that helps in a small way.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thanks so much (on both counts!). I'm the main press spokesperson for the company I work for (SpareRoom.com) so I've been interviewed a fair bit. That probably helps!  :Grin:

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

It turns out the performance tracks I added to the podcast as an afterthought have become some of the most downloaded episodes. People have said it helps to have a relatively simple version of the tune to get familiar with, which makes sense. 

So, I've released an album of them on Spotify (as Spotify don't allow the podcast cos it contains too much music).

They're here if anyone's interested

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

This week's tune is East Tennessee Blues in C at 75 bpm. My version borrows heavily from Adam Steffey's, which is my favourite!

Tracks are live on the podcast now.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. Another new tune on the podcast this week - Black Mountain Rag in D at 75 bpm. Chord sheets in D, C (capo at the 2nd fret) and Nashville numbers are up on the website - you'll find the episodes here

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. We're stepping things up this week with our first tune at 95 bpm. It's Angeline the Baker and it's live on Apple Podcasts now! 
You'll find chord sheets and links to other platforms at www.bluegrassjamalong.com as usual.

I've also introduced some new 'Food For Thought' episodes ever week on a Friday. Each one picks one thought or topic relating to playing music and opens it up for discussion. The first two are on the podcast and have had a great response.

Cheers everyone.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. This week's tune on the podcast is Turkey in the Straw at 85 bpm.

I also had the pleasure of chatting to Tristan Scroggins for the podcast on Monday - that will be released later this week so keep your eyes peeled!

Matt

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

The Tristan Scroggins interview is now live on the podcast - listen here

----------


## Little JC

Matt,
Thanks so much for this! Looking forward to jamming along.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

> Matt,
> Thanks so much for this! Looking forward to jamming along.


Thanks! Hope you enjoy it! There's a new set of tunes up now - Arkansas Traveler at 85 bpm

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. It’s Daley’s Reel at 75bpm this week. Happy picking!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. I interviewed Mike Marshall on the podcast this week. Such a fascinating conversation! You can listen here

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. No new tunes on the podcast this week as I had the opportunity to interview Justin Moses instead and that was just too good to pass up! You can hear the interview here

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

After a brief pause for covid (and equipment failure!) there are now some new tracks on the podcast. This week it's Red Wing at 85 bpm

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi.

I've got a new interview on the podcast this week with Charlotte Carrivick, who you may have seen on Mandolin Mondays. 

If, like me, you've been following her Flatpick of the Week videos on Instagram and YouTube, you'll know what an awesome guitarist and mandolin player she is. If you haven't, you really should!

We chat about the huge influence Matt Flinner has had on her playing, her approach to arranging tunes, current band Midnight Skyracer and plenty more. Listen here

Enjoy!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. I've got one final set of backing tracks this year - Salt Creek at 85 bpm

Next week I've got a special interview with Josh Turknett, author of a fantastic book on how your brain works and what that means for how we should practice instruments. It's a brilliant book and full of practical, useful insight - definitely one for all those of us (me included) who tend to set New Years resolutions around practice. I'll post a link next week.

In the meantime, Happy Christmas and happy picking!

Matt

----------

Kenny

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Here's the final interview of the year! My guest for this one is Josh Turknett, author of the fantastic book 'The Laws of Brainjo - The Art & Science of Molding a Musical Mind’.

If you’re anything like me, you’ll be making New Year’s resolutions around practice, so hopefully this will give us all some useful pointers!

Josh's book is all about how our brains work and, specifically, what that means for learning to play an instrument (any instrument, not just banjo). It's crammed with interesting stuff but, most importantly, with practical advice on what we should do when we practice.

Josh covers how we can train our brains to learn a new skill, why how we practice matters just as much as how much we practice and, crucially, what the ideal length of a practice session should be (I think you'll like the answer!)

Listen on Apple

Listen on Spotify

----------


## starrbri

Can't wait to listen, I actually just finished his book!  Perfect timing Matt!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Such a good book isn’t it!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

First tune of the year on the podcast is Beaumont Rag at 75 bpm - all 4 episodes are live now. 

Happy new year!

----------

Kenny

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi everyone. This week I've added four brand new episodes for Liberty at 75 bpm. Enjoy!

----------

Kenny

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

It’s Old Joe Clark on the podcast this week - you can listen and jam along here

----------

Kenny

----------


## Kenny

OK, it’s been five months, now. I’m still overwhelmed in some respects but I’ve really been enjoying those days when I can keep up with these practice jam alongs. I may turn out to be a mandolin player yet! Thanks much, Matt.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thanks Kenny! It’s great to be helping in some way. Stick with it!
Matt

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. There's some mandolin specific content on the podcast this week as I interviewed Jarrod Walker from Billy Strings' band - you can check it out here

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi. Ive started adding songs to the podcast as well as tunes, for those who want to work on taking breaks on songs too. I know songs can vary in key, depending on the jam and whos singing, so Ive started off with Old Home Place in four keys (G, A, Bb and B). Hope they might be useful to some of you!

You can find them at https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...g/id1556697198

----------


## starrbri

> Hi. Ive started adding songs to the podcast as well as tunes, for those who want to work on taking breaks on songs too. I know songs can vary in key, depending on the jam and whos singing, so Ive started off with Old Home Place in four keys (G, A, Bb and B). Hope they might be useful to some of you!
> 
> You can find them at https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...g/id1556697198


Awesome, this is great timing.  I am trying to play and sing more songs rather than pick tunes.  Thanks Matt!

It'd be nice to hear you take a break on these! :-)

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thanks! Any particular requests - any songs youre working on?

----------


## starrbri

> Thanks! Any particular requests - any songs youre working on?


Right now I am going through all the Bluegrass Album Band albums starting with Blue Ridge Cabin Home. :-)

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Great place to start! Ill have a go at a couple off their albums in a few keys.

----------

